

It’s time for a rational perspective on Wi-Fi - sizzle
http://gigaom.com/2014/04/27/its-time-for-a-rational-perspective-on-wi-fi/

======
gasull
We would all benefit from more frequency bands for wifi. Interferences can be
solved with channel hopping:

[http://boingboing.net/2003/01/19/open-spectrum-
faq.html](http://boingboing.net/2003/01/19/open-spectrum-faq.html)

